# QLD - 9/1/14 I love canal fishing



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I am loving 2014.

Woke this morning to the sound of heavy rain, so I shelved this mornings dawn session and serviced the mower instead.

After some hot chip sandwiches for lunch the kids were off their chops and I had to get away. Headed down to the launch spot and for once managed to get the cart (donated by bruus) to work making the put in nice and easy. Things soon headed south when I realized I was out of leader and couldn't rig up. Luckily a top class gent was on the beach having a fish and taking turns in a small yak with his missus and was able to spot me a length of 20lb. Rigged up while having a yarn and finally was on my way a couple of hours before the high tide.

First hour was very quiet while I slowly made my way around to my favorite spot. Once there i had a few issues getting the drift right but finally got myself in the right spot and bang i was hammered. I was worried I would get busted off again and so took my time. A resident came out onto his pontoon and was even more excited than me while i battled to tame the fish. Eventually I got the fish to the surface and stuffed around trying to net him. Once landed I paddled over to the pontoon and showed old mate my catch. He disappeared inside and returned with a rod and reel!!

Gave up about twenty minutes later as the wind was annoying me and I wanted to get the fish on ice. Was a new PB and I can't wait to get back there in the morning with my Brother in law.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats a top snap for the bay. well done.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well there ya go, never thought you'd catch snapper in a canal, learn something new everyday!


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

What a beauty nice fish. Never done much good myself in the canals and never caught a snapper there. 
You are the man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice canal fish there brother


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

wha? :? 
canal snap, yes!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Enjoying picking up a feed of snapper so close to home at the mo&#8230;..

Great fun on the light gear too!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Scoman

What did you catch it on?

Is a canal snapper as tasty as a bay snapper?

(you had your chips, now here's your fish)


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Caught on a small strip of slimy mackerel using my light 1 - 3kg daiwa combo. Have caught them in the canal on mullet.strip and soft plastics previously.

In regards to taste I'm no Matt Preston but it tasted pretty similar to the few I have managed in the bay. I would expect these canal snaps have spent most of their lives elsewhere?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess when you think about it there is no reason they wouldn't be there, when they are in the bay, just never hear about it or think of it until now. Nice one Mark, good to hear the cart could be mended into use.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I wouldn't eat fish out of Love Canal.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Very quiet this morning. No surface activity, no hook ups, no fish.

Cinnamon donuts 8 for $1 @ Coles eased the pain.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

scoman said:


> 55cm of Raby Bay Snapper


Nice Snapper Mark. Haven't seen one that big in a canal system before.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Managed a 46cm model this morning on a strip of bonito.

Life is good.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scoman said:


> Very quiet this morning. No surface activity, no hook ups, no fish.
> 
> Cinnamon donuts 8 for $1 @ Coles eased the pain.


I think you caught the only one Mark.
.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

kayakone said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> > Very quiet this morning. No surface activity, no hook ups, no fish.
> ...


Incorrect my good man. I have pulled 4 decent fish between 36 and 55cm out of the same spot in the last couple of weeks. Not to mention a few undersize as well.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You wily young fox!


----------



## justo83 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice fish mate. Plenty of good fish in the canals. There's no sign telling fish there not allowed in the canals :lol:


----------

